# DIAMONDHEAD STREAMING VIDEO - ACCESS INSTRUCTIONS



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

The time to pack for Diamondhead is here and the departure time is quickly approaching, so it's time to tie up some loose ends.

Access to the live streaming video to be shot at the Diamondhead International Steamup will begin either Saturday afternoon, January 11, 2013, if the track is there to be set up, or Sunday, January 12, 2013 some time after noon Central Standard Time.

Follow these simple steps to log on:

1) log on to www.stickam.com 


2) search for "thumper12225" 


3) when the search has run its course, you should see a small photo of me in the upper left corner; click on the photo


4) after a large photo of me with K4s' doubleheading, toggle down to the square under the large photo and wait untill a commercial runs

5) Let the commercial run its course OR if you do not want to watch commercials, you can pay $3.99 for one month of commercial free viewing. Instructions for the premium service are on the Stickam site.

Quite a few have complained about the commercials, but someone has to pay for the service as it is free to me.

HELP - HELP - HELP. If anyone has personal experience solving streaming video problems that arise when the camera and computer move, please contact me via PM. 

This service is free and it's fun to do - REAL help to make it better would be good!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy way to access

stickam.com/thumper12225
Do not have to search the site, goes straight to your picture.
Looking forward to some great steamin. Wish I were going to be there but duty calls


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

SORRY, BUT THE INTERNET SERVIE AT THE DIAMONDHEAD INN IS NOT COOPERATINGL

I WILL CONTINUE TRYING, BUT EVEN THIS TRANMISSION IS FROM OFF SITE.

REGARDS,

WILL


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Will, 
I assumed when it didn't come up yesterday that you were having difficulties. 
Too bad if it doesn't appear, but we understand that it is NOT your problem, so don't worry. 
Enjoy Diamondhead. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 13 Jan 2013 09:32 AM 
Hi Will, 
I assumed when it didn't come up yesterday that you were having difficulties. 
Too bad if it doesn't appear, but we understand that it is NOT your problem, so don't worry. 
Enjoy Diamondhead. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
Well Will,it's reassuring to know that despite the old place now being the Diamondhead Resort, it's still the same old squalid fleapit where nothing works as it should do....reviews mention the WiFi not working so this is nothing new.
I sadly gave up going to DH back in 2008 when I had to provide potential customers of mine in the Dealer Room with a flashlight to inspect my wagons........only a couple of the ceiling pots worked. Looking at the reviews on the Internet, I have neve, neverr seen so many negative reviews for a hotel!
Hope we get to see your webcam over the next week, but I'm not holding my breath.

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GaugeOneLines on 13 Jan 2013 10:46 AM 
Posted By David Leech on 13 Jan 2013 09:32 AM 
Hi Will, 
I assumed when it didn't come up yesterday that you were having difficulties. 
Too bad if it doesn't appear, but we understand that it is NOT your problem, so don't worry. 
Enjoy Diamondhead. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
Well Will,it's reassuring to know that despite the old place now being the Diamondhead Resort, it's still the same old squalid fleapit where nothing works as it should do....reviews mention the WiFi not working so this is nothing new.
I sadly gave up going to DH back in 2008 when I had to provide potential customers of mine in the Dealer Room with a flashlight to inspect my wagons........only a couple of the ceiling pots worked. Looking at the reviews on the Internet, I have neve, neverr seen so many negative reviews for a hotel!
Hope we get to see your webcam over the next week, but I'm not holding my breath.

David M-K
Ottawa



I like the review that starts out .......... 'bring a gun'. 
I am looking for a good seafood restaurant down there. Most were wiped out by Katrina. What do you recommend in either Bay St. Louis or Pass Christian? Thanks. I know there is nothing in Diamondhead.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a quote from a recent review......Reviewed December 5, 2012 


Horrible experience. Dirty. Poorly maintained. Scary. Unsafe. DO NOT STAY HERE. I tried to talk to the manager/owner about our experience and finally gave up after many attempts to speak by phone = he does not return calls.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

DMK 

Maybe if Jerry was forced to stay there for a week....in a room given to one of the other attendees. This is one of the reasons DA' Boss has nixed DH since 2007. Besides, York PA is only 90 minutes from home. I know at least two DH attendees who were robbed while in their rooms. Turns out the "new" electronic card key locks on the doors really did not work. 

I am sure that those who continue to attend have a wonderful time.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 13 Jan 2013 12:01 PM 
DMK 

Maybe if Jerry was forced to stay there for a week....in a room given to one of the other attendees. This is one of the reasons DA' Boss has nixed DH since 2007. Besides, York PA is only 90 minutes from home. I know at least two DH attendees who were robbed while in their rooms. Turns out the "new" electronic card key locks on the doors really did not work. 

I am sure that those who continue to attend have a wonderful time. 

Yes Jim, they really do need to find a different location for it. I like the Gulf Coast area because it is usually warmer and it's convenient for me, but the 'resort' is really getting nasty. If they could find something in Bay St Louis, Gulfport or Waveland or just about anywhere but there. Aren't there any convention sites around Bay St Louis that could handle it? As far as being robbed..........like the reviewer said 'take a gun'. lol. I am taking roach spray and lysol and my own sheets and towels plus a tool kit to fix whatever is broken. Jerry lives there, you would think he could find a nicer place.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 13 Jan 2013 11:43 AM 

I am looking for a good seafood restaurant down there. Most were wiped out by Katrina. What do you recommend in either Bay St. Louis or Pass Christian? Thanks. I know there is nothing in Diamondhead. 

Head and shoulders above anywhere else is the Jourdan River Steamer in Kiln (about 10 minutes from DH) but even though they are 5 or 6 miles inland they were taken out by hurricane Isaac last July. Hank rebuilt after Katrina and must now be getting somewhat discouraged I would think.....they haven't re-opened yet. A plate of Gulf Royal Reds washed down by a pint of Magnolia Ale from the micro brewery in Kiln takes alot to beat.
David M-K
Ottawa

PS See you in Scranton Jim?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

D M-K 

Yes, I will be at Scranton in February Fri-Sun; weather permitting. I expect most of the usual suspects.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Nag, Nag, Nag, the difference between an adventure and an ordeal is ATTITUDE. (Line taken from the marine magazine “Latitudes & Attitudes”.) You go there to meet the people, where else are you going to meet real live thieves crooks and conmen? Remember when you were young and backpacked through Europe, bedbugs’ roaches and lack of services didn’t bother you then. Suck it up, all your live steam friends will be there. My wife and I will not be, much to our disappointment. Have a great time!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan, 
But you're not going because you don't want to meet the "real live thieves crooks and conmen", is that correct? 
Must be getting too old for the adventure of life! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 13 Jan 2013 02:58 PM 
D M-K 

Yes, I will be at Scranton in February Fri-Sun; weather permitting. I expect most of the usual suspects. That includes Ryan and myself with hopes to have finished the Challenger by then!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

As of 7:15 p.m. CST, the Diamondhead Streaming Video is online.

See above for log in instructions.

Enjoy, it's been a serious struggle getting a signal at this hotel.

Will.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Will

The current view available is at 14:17 hours it is the connect and pausing that makes it seem like clip vs. live stream but it now seems to be a bit more continuous.
Thanks


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Dan bitch bitch but it's a fun time. I have traveled a lot in the 31 years that I worked for Uncle sam and have stayed in worse places than at DH. sounds like some folks are just to good to not attend. Guess we don't need ya and more fun for the rest of us. Later RJD


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Is anyone getting live feed from DH. I show it too be online but am getting video from two years ago. What am I doing wrong. 


I am getting live feed now but no access to chat room. Looks like they are having a little troublw with neew track. Very quiet there right now.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art

I just checked and it is current. I did not click on any of the "thumbnails" instead the current action is on active on the larger screen view.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Will, 
Many thanks for the ongoing coverage. 
However, the camera is a little 'high' today! 
Maybe someone knocked it. 
Also the audio is not as good as in previous years, are you using a different camera? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

they really do need to find a different location for it 
But who else would put up with the oil and smoke ?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 15 Jan 2013 10:15 AM 
they really do need to find a different location for it 
But who else would put up with the oil and smoke ? 

Probably no one. I actually did a search for meeting places on the ms gulf coast and most are open only during the day, charge anywhere from 40-100 an hour and have a whole bunch of regulations regarding machines, inflamatory devices, permits for food, permits for selling stuff, and on and on. In other words there is no place that will let you run steam engines for a week or more, 24hrs a day for the price we pay. If the 'resort' turns you off just stay somewhere else and come run trains when you want. One year, after Katrina, when the rooms were scarce I stayed in Gulfport. It's just a short drive up the road. Bay St. Louis has a number of motels also.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone get any other photo be sides besides trying to log in to and find on www.stickam.com ? Not working here. 
When at Sacramento, we took a lot of photos beside others with not problem seeing trains run and photos. Maybe we are just not looking in the right places?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Seems to be working fine for me, other than when on full screen, when I feel like I've had a few too many, as the picture is pretty fuzzy. 
Just go to: 
http://www.stickam.com/thumper12225 
and scroll down to the live bit. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry but today Tuesday, there is been no Internet service out of the Diamondhead Inn since approximately 5:30 PM this afternoon. The hotel says they're working on the modem and the routers, but that's been for three hours and there are no positive results. We're trying but at this point without a good connection were helpless. 

SORRY!!!!!!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 15 Jan 2013 01:52 PM 
Seems to be working fine for me, other than when on full screen, when I feel like I've had a few too many, as the picture is pretty fuzzy. 
Just go to: 
http://www.stickam.com/thumper12225 
and scroll down to the live bit. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

tks David L.. It working now in ca. Noel


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 15 Jan 2013 09:21 PM 


Posted By David Leech on 15 Jan 2013 01:52 PM 
Seems to be working fine for me, other than when on full screen, when I feel like I've had a few too many, as the picture is pretty fuzzy. 
Just go to: 
http://www.stickam.com/thumper12225 
and scroll down to the live bit. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

tks David L.. It working now in ca. Noel




I'm not too sure about that! I think you are seeing a pre-recorded video from a previous meet. If the timeline at the bottom has a "finish time" on the right side you are watching a pre-recorded video. 
Another thing is whether the video image fills the view windows or if it is only in the upper half. Fills the window = pre-recorded, half the window = live view.

Another method to prove it is to log in and pay attention to the initial few seconds. Then close the window and restart it and if you see the same few seconds, then you know it is a pre-recorded video.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 15 Jan 2013 10:28 PM 
Posted By noelw on 15 Jan 2013 09:21 PM 


Posted By David Leech on 15 Jan 2013 01:52 PM 
Seems to be working fine for me, other than when on full screen, when I feel like I've had a few too many, as the picture is pretty fuzzy. 
Just go to: 
http://www.stickam.com/thumper12225 
and scroll down to the live bit. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

tks David L.. It working now in ca. Noel




I'm not too sure about that! I think you are seeing a pre-recorded video from a previous meet. If the timeline at the bottom has a "finish time" on the right side you are watching a pre-recorded video. 
Another thing is whether the video image fills the view windows or if it is only in the upper half. Fills the window = pre-recorded, half the window = live view.

Another method to prove it is to log in and pay attention to the initial few seconds. Then close the window and restart it and if you see the same few seconds, then you know it is a pre-recorded video.

..........................................................
It was live for a bit and showed live with a chat box about 8:30 Pm our time and now its back to pre-recordings. So not sure how long it was on live and not to may people there what we seen. Probably getting ready to shut down.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not live right now.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 15 Jan 2013 11:18 PM 
It's not live right now. 
Dan,
I think that we must expect Will to pack his camera and laptop away at a respectable time, say 11pm Diamondhead (9pm PST).
I am sure that he will have it up and running again when you get up in the morning.
He has been moving the view around a bit which is good but still hard to see any detail.
I can make out people that I know, mainly by what they wear and how they move!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to know if it is working just look at the legs on the track. If thay are white plastic 4 inch tubing, it is from previous years. 

If the supports are double 1" steel (BLACK). That is from this year (if it's working). 

Later, "OLFART"


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Another indicator is the small photo of Will to the left corner from the video screen states "off line" or "live." That the time of this reply: OFF LINE as it seems to have been since last night (though I have not check it during the day).


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Oooh! Look what showed up at Diamondhead: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/114036153408224749848/Diamondhead2013#5834184607895424562 

Hugh


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see all the fellow steamers and their various steam engines. Especially when the live stream seems to be in doubt for the masses are forth coming this weekend


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Streaming back up and working.Although not as clear as earler.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The current video is of such poor quality, one can not tell what you are looking at: people or trains! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

It's REALLY hard to watch, isn't it. 
If it is WiFi interference that causes the pixelation, then the other side of the 'room' seems to be better, but still not great. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod Blakeman's pictures and video are great and clear.


----------

